# Who Makes The Best Dog Ladder For Boats



## Brad 3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking to purchase a dog ladder for my new boat does anyone have any helpful advise. THANKS


----------



## maxx (Jan 1, 2005)

I have not found one that I like. 

I find it easier just to have a collar on the dog and hoist them in. The problem I have with the ladder is the dog has to jump off the boat normally on the side of the ladder. My dog banged right into it.


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

Not sure about the best, but our friends who own two Min Pins and a Pit Bull have a Paws Aboard dog ladder that attaches right to their boats regular ladder. My labs use it if were out in deep water and have no issues walking down or back up. They originally looked into the Skamper Ramp, but were told by a rep from the company selling the product that it requires specific fitting on boats to hold the larger dogs weight and were told to look into the Paws Aboard product instead.


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.edgebyexpedite.com/home.php?cat=319


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

After reading many reviews I'll be buying this one for duck season.

It seems to be the best design.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/load-a-pup-hd-dog-ladder.html


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

I have used the double duty stand. Works good. Can place dog on stand outside of boat to hunt with it as well. It's too bulky to pack in on a walk too hook to a tree like advertised but works good on boats


----------



## SeniorCoot (Feb 26, 2008)

I have nade 5 or so and like my last one OK- it stores well- is fairly light- easy to hook up and will stay with me even if knocked off deck mount- that said gator trax the boat folks used to make a good light unit but Ican check with buddy about his if you don't find what you want- just be sure there is some cable of rope wetc to keep from losing it if it pops off mounts.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Any new models out there that have been field tested since this thread was originally posted?


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I didn't like the ones out there for the price so I started to build my own. I had the bender set up the other day for another job and used some of the material I was using to make the frame to start with. I'm kind of winging it on the design. I will probably add a fold up platform to this that will angle down in the water.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Do yourself and the dog a favor....have one built especially to fit your boat. 

*Custom Dog Ramp (bookmark)*


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

We are in the process of that (building a custom) ,but without a bender and a way to weld the aluminum, we are looking at modifying a hang on tree stand. Where we need the ladder it is at an odd angle of the boat, but before I proceeded I thought I'd ask the RTF community. 

Kwiklabs, does the one you posted have adjustable legs on the bottom side, that rest agaisnt the boat ?


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I've been using the one by Gator Trax for abou 10 years. It's simple, extremely well made and works.

http://www.gatortraxboats.com/p-124-dog-ladder.aspx

Buck


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

"Kwiklabs, does the one you posted have adjustable legs on the bottom side, that rest against the boat?"

No, the ramp bracket is specifically welded to fit the gunnels. Once mounted the ladder is very stable and smoothly rotates up or down depending on the water depth. However, it cannot be removed without significant, reverse rotation. The design is probably not anything like you are looking for.


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

What ever you come up with, I don't like expanded metal for the platform. Dogs can get toes cough in the gaps.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone know of a dog boat ladder available for a 23ft. sportfish with twin outboards?


----------



## Waterfowlgunner (Mar 31, 2016)

On my blog (waterfowlgunner.blogspot.com), I posted 3 blogs entitled "Duck Dogs and Ladders", "Part 2" and "Part 3". The original post is about the northern flight ladder that my dog just loves. Part 2 is about a lighter and better ladder, and Part 3 is about how this manufacturer sells extenders that I needed as I upgraded to a bigger boat. Check it out!


----------

